# Screen-Kut™ bonded to loop backing



## Finish (Apr 25, 2013)

We ran a trial run of 240 grit Screen-Kut™ material bonded to a loop backing for attachment to hook backing pads. If anyone would like to try some samples let me know. See picture. 240 Screen should probably finish like a 220 paper or cloth product. I also Have 150 & 180 grit. <br>


----------



## JustMe (Apr 17, 2009)

Finish said:


> We ran a trial run of 240 grit Screen-Kut™ material bonded to a loop backing for attachment to hook backing pads. If anyone would like to try some samples let me know. See picture. 240 Screen should probably finish like a 220 paper or cloth product. I also Have 150 & 180 grit. <br>


So how did it look on the trial run? Swirl marks more than your cloth ones? More scratches? Less?


----------



## Finish (Apr 25, 2013)

*More Art the Science*

Since I'm not a professional drywall installer, or finisher, I'm really not qualified to evaluate the finish. I do realize that there are many different "mud" formulations and finishing situations on the job site that determines what tools are used. I can only evaluate a product from the technical aspect that measures the finished abrasive product to the specification required. I do understand that a product that meets a technical standard may not necessarily work best in the field. For instance, Aluminum Oxide, versus Silicon Carbide or Zirconia Aulmina. Each of these abrasive grains could be used in products used in drywall finishing and each of these products would impart a different finish. 

Drywall finishing is as much art as it is science. Sorry if the reply was long winded...:yes:

Technically the trial run was excellent.


----------



## sdrdrywall (Sep 4, 2010)

I got some of the 240 screen this stuff is awesome less swirls sands clean once its out I won't use anything else.


----------

